# Need to fix patio doors, advice please



## Proto (1 Apr 2022)

The doors from the kitchen to the patio are old and in need of repair. They were like it when we moved in two years ago but they've finally got to the top of my 'to do' list.

The closing bolts have broken away, taking the wood with them (see photos). Top and bottom are the same. So I need to cut out broken bits and set in some new wood, glued and screwed, somehow. I'd then fit the bolts not where they were (too week) but on the inner face of the door something like 75mm from the end face.

Problem is I'm unsure of the best way of removing the broken bits and preparing for the insert. I'm thinking of using a router. I'm an inexperienced woodworker but have all the necessary tools.

Any thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Proto said:


> ...
> 
> Problem is I'm unsure of the best way of removing the broken bits and preparing for the insert. I'm thinking of using a router. I'm an inexperienced woodworker but have all the necessary tools.
> ...


I'm not sure what you're trying to remove (just wood?) ...but I'd advise not using a router and going in with a sharp chisel and hammer instead. Routers cut very efficiently and drive themselves to a certain extent. You might take far too much out in a couple of seconds. Go slow, go steady, with a good sharp chisel 

EDIT.. i think i see now... the top corner of the door, not the rebate in the frame 

Take the door off, use a sharp chisel.


----------



## Proto (1 Apr 2022)

Took your advice and got to work with a chisel. Not perfect but good enough for now (doors likely to be replaced next year). Squared off and cleaned up. Small piece of tulip(?) wood cut to pretty ell the right size leaving a mmm to finish off. Glued and clamped.

I'll take the door off tomorrow and repeat the job for the lower bolt.

More photos to follow!


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

Nicely done. I do love a good chisel ! You'l never notice with some filler and paint.


----------



## Proto (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nicely done. I do love a good chisel ! You'l never notice with some filler and paint.



Yep, it‘s fairly astonishing what you can do with a decent chisel. A good plane, too, amazingly accurate if you take your time.

So, first piece glued in but I’ve now got the problem of where I put the bolt, possibly straddling the joint line but worried I’ll seriously weaken it again. 🤔


----------



## TissoT (1 Apr 2022)

Multi Tool would cut it out clean ready for splicing (for a joiner)


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Proto said:


> ...
> 
> So, first piece glued in but I’ve now got the problem of where I put the bolt, possibly straddling the joint line but worried I’ll seriously weaken it again. 🤔


Should be ok providing the glued joint is a good strong one, and you predrill the screw holes properly. 
Looking good


----------



## newts (1 Apr 2022)

Proto said:


> Yep, it‘s fairly astonishing what you can do with a decent chisel. A good plane, too, amazingly accurate if you take your time.
> 
> So, first piece glued in but I’ve now got the problem of where I put the bolt, possibly straddling the joint line but worried I’ll seriously weaken it again. 🤔


Best position is near the middle of the door stile as per your second picture. The further you are from the rebate the better, so it doesn't weaken the door. Your glued block should be fine if it's got good contact with the existing timber, the glue line will be very strong. 
Flushbolts are the work of the devil!

Alternatively you could fit a security bolt in the top, less destructive to the door.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/yale-door-security-bolts-polished-brass-76mm-2-pack/74618


----------



## Proto (1 Apr 2022)

Tempted to with something like this: much easier to fit and won’t compromise the joint by removing wood.


----------



## Proto (2 Apr 2022)

Door off to get at lower corner damage/rot. Chiselled out for wood insert. Rot cleared out. Small insert and a very big dollop of filler (not around but it works). Bit of sanding and a splash of primer. 

I'm pleased with the result, looks good. Bottom corner could do with a tad more filler but I was cold, it was threatening to rain so I've put the door back on its hinges. Both doors will be coming off fairly soon for repainting, so I'll titivate a bit then. I'm now looking at the sill, which is mullered, thinking how I can cut out a section and make an insert. Might need to go buy myself a Makita Multitool! Watch this space.

Just off to Honiton to buy the bolts, Screwfix, as above.


----------

